# Leash walking and stopping



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I can guarantee she wont stay seated forever.....not to get all zen-like, buuuutttt...do what you can to stay in the moment...she is taking in all the details of the world. These doggies have much to teach us...including when to slow down.


----------



## CharlieBear80 (Oct 13, 2013)

Could she be backchaining?


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

maybe she's just taking a break
Max still does this
It's like he telling me to chill for a minute, look around, enjoy the scenery


----------



## quilter (Sep 12, 2011)

Casper takes breaks. It's his way of say he's tired or that he's overexcited or about to be. Sometimes he rolls around, or sits, or lays down. He needs those breaks. When he's off leash he doesn't seem to need them as much, because he controls the pace of everything, I suppose.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Thanks everyone. This isn't a sit down or roll around break. It's a stopped in her tracks, standing still break. Also, it happens at least once a block (not at the street crossing). I'm concerned she may be stressed? But I don't know by what. 

Moreover, our walks are no more than 20 minutes long. Usually, shorter. I don't think she's tired. She gets a lot of exercise off leash playing with me or other dogs (about 3 hours a day). Just can't get our walks sorted! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

CharlieBear80 said:


> Could she be backchaining?


What is that?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

If we were working on leash walking, my dogs were not allowed to stop and sniff. If we were just out for a casual stroll then yes they were allowed.


----------



## ilovesandwich (May 1, 2013)

Wyatt's mommy said:


> If we were working on leash walking, my dogs were not allowed to stop and sniff. If we were just out for a casual stroll then yes they were allowed.


I'm okay with sniffing because she responds to "Let's go!" or "Leave it!" & I know that's pretty exciting for dogs. But she doesn't come readily when she does this kind of weird stop (no sniffing, just staring at me). 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I think this is a Golden thing! Penny never out grew it. And I never figured out any thing to get her going except for a firm tug on the leash and a stern "Get up here" in my best naughty horse voice.

As a pup, she would sit. If I tugged she would lay down. If I continued to tug she would flop on her side. One day I thought "fine, I will drag you by the neck" (I was in our back yard at the time). She went limp on her side and I distinctly heard her mutter "give it your best shot" and let me drag her by the collar. Of course, I quit right away, realizing that a) we don't drag dogs by their collar; and, b) I need a better plan.

Never really found one. She would walk just fine with her Dad or with both of us...just not with me. So we walked until she sat down and then turned around; no doubt who was in charge. ;-)


----------

